# HorrorCon 2014 McAllen Texas-- anyone going?



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

I went last year and it was rad! I got to meet Sid Haig and see some really cool FX makeup demonstrations. I'm pretty sure this year will be even more extravagant, even though they cut it from 3 days down to 2 (I think?).

Anyway, I have no friends, so I was wondering if anyone from here was going.  Last year there were lots of people and vendors there from San Antonio, Corpus, even Houston!


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a bad date, I doubt I will make the drive down to McAllen. Would love to have friends there, but the weekend before Halloween? ugg.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Creepitreal said:


> I went last year and it was rad! I got to meet Sid Haig and see some really cool FX makeup demonstrations. I'm pretty sure this year will be even more extravagant, even though they cut it from 3 days down to 2 (I think?).
> 
> Anyway, I have no friends, so I was wondering if anyone from here was going.  Last year there were lots of people and vendors there from San Antonio, Corpus, even Houston!


WHEN IS IT and how can i get more info.


----------



## castart (Sep 3, 2014)

http://southtexashorror.com/get-registration-passes-now-attend-sthc-2014/


----------



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

October 25-26. I agree that it falls a little close to halloween...


----------

